# The Lion, Motives....? poss Spoilers



## Dean2112 (Sep 4, 2012)

Having read AoD and currently reading Ravenwing a few questions have come to mind. The suggestion that the Lion ' waited ' to see who won the Heresey does not, in my mind, add up.
If the Lion wanted to wait for the outcome, then the arrival of the Night Lords fleet to slow him down would have been the perfect excuse. Instead, the Lion outmaneuvers the Night Lords fleet and therefore speeds up the conclusion of the fight.
Also, the taking of the siege weapons and handing then to Perturabo, smacks of someone trying to assist the Emperor and at the worst, trying to curry favour with a fellow Primarch, the wrong one, but he was not to know.
All these actions, to me, says I am loyal and I deserve to be Warmaster.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

there have been that many posts on this paticular subject its almost legendary in itself. There are those who believe that the Lion sat on the fence thanks to the immortal line in the now immortal Gav Thorpe book Angels of Darkness "He waited to see who won" and there are those who do not believe it. 
The fact he slew his own chaplain Nemiel for going against his word hints that there is a greater darkness in the Lion, and maybe Luther saw that, after all Caliban was not the most stable pleasant worlds to be born and raised upon, so it was the prefect place to put a Primarch after whipping him away from his father. 
I suspect that Chaos had its own motives for putting each Primarch where they did, and it seemed to have worked better for some then for others. I am not a big fan of the Lion, however i would say that he wanted power for his own reasons, he was harsh and he would not hesitate to kill his own sons if they went against his word, the makings of a Tyrant in some cultures. That being said he was a product of his time and i suppose he could be guilty of wanting to believe that Horus's madness was just that, madness so he had no idea that Perturabo had already been swayed to the cause and he wanted to reach out to an already insane Curze. 
I do beleive there was a darkness in the Lion but before it could be exploited more to turn him into a heretic, Caliban happened and that was the end of that Primarch.....for now.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

I've a feeling we are still to find out The Lions true motives [beyond the chase of the Night Lords].


----------



## DjdaForce (Nov 20, 2012)

For me, the death of Nemiel at the hands of the Lion was the most unexpected end for a character in the whole series. I still can't believe the lion acted so....chaotic...


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

Sadley Mr Thorpe has made a complete hash of the Dark Angels. I don't think he has a clear picture himself of what was supposed to have gone on. His books make for painful reading with monumental WTF moments that make no sense at all. 

Dark Angels were the chapter I was most interested in but his books have just destroyed the history for me.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

My complaint about the Lion as I have read him is that in the middle of a galactic civil war he tried to play politics with those siege tanks trying to become warmaster, rather than concentrating on defending the Imperium

Running for office could wait is my point


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

demonictalkin56 said:


> My complaint about the Lion as I have read him is that in the middle of a galactic civil war he tried to play politics with those siege tanks trying to become warmaster, rather than concentrating on defending the Imperium
> 
> Running for office could wait is my point


The Lion seems to think that he can save the Imperium i guess good answer have some rep


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Lion - was simply crazy and paranoid schizophrenic:ireful2:, even more than Curze. Thats why everyone so afraid of him. You cant predict the deals and movement of paranoid schizophrenic. Thats why someone thinks that he was waiting and someone thinks its normal behavior :threaten:


----------

